# Cream of Shrimp recipe



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*There was a recipe for a dish using "Cream of Shrimp" soup. Captain Dave forwarded it to me at one time. This recipe has been deleted from 2 COOL. You cooked your fish than made a sauce from the soup to put on top then bake. Does anybody have it ???*


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Search catfish supreme


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

you would be doing yourself a favor if you made your own "cream of shrimp" soup i.l.o. a processed canned product. My suggestion:

Utilizing the shells and heads of shrimp make a stock by adding onion, carrot, celery, peppercorns, and whatever flavors you like and adding h20. Let simmer for a about 30-45 minutes.

Make a blond roux using 3 TBL of flour and 3 TBL of butter. Whisk the stock and some milk/cream. Use this solution to replace the canned product. 

I use this all the time for the base of several seafood stocks.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is one of them Danny... I stuffed em many ways from whole, butterflied, layered and rolled. Try a Mustard Caper sauce if your taste buds like it..

RECIPE:
Catch 3 trout or founder or have 6 other lean fillets

Open first beer :brew2:

1- 5-7 oz package croutons of your liking 
1- 10 oz Frozen or Fresh Spinach drained n chopped
1/8 SnP
1/4 C Clarified Butter. ( We know Margarine never digests ) 
1 or 2 Beaten eggs
1/4 t Thyme
1/8 pepper
.................................................. .................................
Shrimp Sauce ( 1 can Cream Shrimp, 1/2 c chopped shrimp and 1/4 c milk ) Combine and low heat. Put a little on turbs before and after cooking

Preheat over to 350
Dry Fillets and sprinkle SnP n a dash of spice and lay flat on greased / pammed baking tray
Mix croutons, and rest of the ingredients into a stuffing. 
Apply stuffing to each fillet and roll and seal with a toothpick. 
Place on sheet and top with a dab of shrimp sauce.

open second beer.. :brew2:

Bake 20 -25 min pending on thickness of fillet.

Call me and I will be on my way

link for pic and stuffed flounda recipe

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3168539#post3168539

-------------------------------------------------------------------

For the Dijon Mustard-Caper Sauce:

Â¼ teaspoon Olive Oil
1 tablespoon Dijon Mustard
1 tablespoon Philadelphia BrandÂ® Savory Garlic Cooking CrÃ¨me ( hard to find ) or make you own - see note below *

1 teaspoon Capers, rinsed and drained
Â¼ cup water
Splash of White Wine
Freshly Ground Black Pepper, to taste
2 teaspoons chopped Parsley (optional)

To make the stuffed Feech: Preheat oven to 350Â°F.

Heat oil and butter in nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add the onion and cook for three minutes.

Sprinkle some of the Old Bay and the Garlic Powder onto the shrimp and scallops. Add the shrimp and scallops to the pan with the onion and cook for two minutes (leaving fish opaque).

Remove mixture to a mixing bowl. Add breadcrumbs*.

*Note: For this step, I suggest leaving 2 thin sliced whole wheat bread slices out all night. Cut the crusts off, and then crumble the bread into the mixing bowl followed by the crust. I like to use the crust (some people donâ€™t). I believe it adds body to this stuffing.

* Lemon Herb cooking Creme
4 oz cream cheese
1/4 C chicken broth no salt
lemon zest and juice of 1 lemon
herbs of choice - tarragon, parsley, cilantro..

In a small saucepan, combine the cream cheese and broth. Stir over low heat until the cheese is melted.

Add lemon zest and a TBSP of lemon juice plus some herbs for sauce

Allow to cool before use


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*crawfish stock*



POCsaltdog said:


> you would be doing yourself a favor if you made your own "cream of shrimp" soup i.l.o. a processed canned product. My suggestion:
> 
> Utilizing the shells and heads of shrimp make a stock by adding onion, carrot, celery, peppercorns, and whatever flavors you like and adding h20. Let simmer for a about 30-45 minutes.
> 
> ...


I make something similar with crawfish heads. I also use the water from boil pot after cooking the crawfish. Boil it down and strain the stock put in 1pt freezer containers and put in the freezer for when you need it. We make crawfish cornbread and crawfish gravy. The cornbread has onions, mushrooms, potatoes, and anything else that you use in the stock pot. We also save the extra stuff from the pot for later use. Roughly chop 1lb of crawfish 2/3 for the cornbread and 1/3 for the gravy made from the stock.


----------

